# Can’t get iPad to register w/ HR44



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am using the D* app for iPad (latest update) and am logged in but can’t get my iPad to be registered or connected to my HR44. Both are connected to my home wifi. I am trying to set it up so I can watch D* on my iPad when I am not home. I tried for almost an hour, but the app just keeps saying that it can't register. I found some FAQs but still no go. The app finds but can't register my HR44. It just says ‘we couldn’t register your device’ and ‘please try again (100)’.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Restart your HR44.

If that doesn't work:

I have an Android, but under the settings of that DIRECTV App, there is a *Download & Go* button that shows which devices are registered on your system. If you have that button, make sure your iPad is listed as registered.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I got it to work this morning using my iPad.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought that a feature of the HR44 Genies using the D* iPad app allowed users to watch TV and their DVRs when not at home via the app. In the past, your iPad and DVR had to be on the same wifi connection. The new info says "anywhere" which, to me, seems like as long as both are connected to the internet, this can be done (assuming they are set up initially on the same wifi). I finally got my iPad and HR44-500 linked (registered) and I can control my DVR via the app at home, but when I tried accessing everything remotely (on a separate wifi connection) away from my home, it wouldn't work. The app couldn't find my HR44 and said something of the sort of 'out of home is temporarily unavailable'. Am I missing something?

I am not talking about the D*Go which I believe is a separate service with a separate fee.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DIRECTV go is what this is now, and it was never a separate fee...

It should work, basically like you say... you can also download shows to your device before you leave Home. My guess is it didn’t fully pass the setup tests or it just takes some time to finish registering online before it will work right. Did you go into the test screen on the app at home and see if it passed all the test for connectivity?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

What is the test screen? I am connected to my home's wifi right now as is my HR44. My iPad is listed as a device registered with my account. For Receiver Control, it lists my HR44 and my Genie mini and allows me to turn off the HR44 via the app and I can also use the app's remote control to control my HR44. For DVR Access, it lists the system info for my unit. For Network Assistant, it has PASSED for 1~3 and 6. Shows Failed for 4 and 5. I don't know what that one means, though. For DVR Live Streaming, it lists the HR44 and says I am currently connected. AutoPrepare is ON. When I tried this remotely (on a different wifi not at home), none of the above info was available in the app.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Tests 4 and 5 have not passed in months. So don't worry about that. I have very good success out of home with 1-3 and 6 passing. Those have to pass.

I have learned that when I travel, out of home works most of the time but not always. 
First thing, it can take 5 to 10 mins for the out of home to work. Really, that long. The app starts, shows some screens about your DVR but will say the DVR cannot be found. Just wait. At least 5 minutes, and sometimes you will see it connects. 

Also many wifi systems for some reason won't work. I can be at hotel, use their wifi and no luck. Switch to cellular only and it works! Having AT&T with no data charges means it doesn't matter to me, except when out of the USA. For example, in Canada it will work on cell, but not some wifi, but unfortunately the data is not entirely free in that case.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> I am using the D* app for iPad (latest update) and am logged in but can't get my iPad to be registered or connected to my HR44. Both are connected to my home wifi. I am trying to set it up so I can watch D* on my iPad when I am not home. I tried for almost an hour, but the app just keeps saying that it can't register. I found some FAQs but still no go. The app finds but can't register my HR44. It just says 'we couldn't register your device' and 'please try again (100)'.


I had the exact same thing just happen to me. Are you using the default name it asks you to use, or are you editing that before you try and register? Might be a coincidence but I chose he default name on like the 10th try and it worked where the first 9 gave me the same error you are getting. Now I still can't get it to see my HS17, but I did get it registered. I tried on my iPhone and it registered and found the HS17 right away (using the default name).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Tests 4 and 5 have not passed in months. So don't worry about that. I have very good success out of home with 1-3 and 6 passing. Those have to pass.


I'm assuming you're referring to the iOS version of the app? All my tests pass and always have on my Android tablet app.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, we were referring to the D* app for iOS. I've not had success yet watching D* using a different internet connection (not the same wifi that my HR44 is on) on the app yet.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Same boat. Haven’t been able to get a new device to register for a few weeks. One device that was registered works fine!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Fired up my HR44 that replaced my HR34. I am getting the same error. Both my iPad and iPhone are registered and show on the directv website as activated for GenieGo. I tried deleting the app, resetting the modem, unregistring, the reregistering, no help.


----------

